# Old Computer wont connect to internet with new cable modem.



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi. My brother recently got cable internet for his old computer. It is 

an Inteva with Windows 98 Standard Edition. I believe this computer is 8 

years old or so. It is a Pentium 2 , 300mhz, 196 MB of RAM computer. I 

call this ancient. I had to install an ethernet card in one of the empty 

PCI slots. I did this an installed the software. Then hooked up the 

cable modem to it and it has activity between the 2. However, when I try 

to connect to the internet it just won't do it. I was on the phone for 

an hour with a tech support guy trying just about everything. Mind you 

it was the cable company and not a Windows 98 expert. I'm guessing the 

problem lies within Windows 98 somehow. I thought it might be because 

the computer had probably way too much stuff in it so I uninstalled alot 

of the programs in it. Then installed a program I found on the net call 

Advanced System Optimizer. I cleaned the registry and all the other 

things it did. Still no luck connecting to a website. I did a disk cleanup and defraggmented it also. I'm almost at the 

point of reformatting the computer which I have never done before. I'm 

not sure the best way to go about doing that. That computer came 

preloaded and the place I bought it from did all the settings on it. If 

anyone has any suggestions on what I need to do please let me know. I 

just want this damn thing to work. LOL


----------



## roban (Jul 9, 2002)

try here: http://www.duxcw.com/faq/network/winsock.htm


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

JMT74:

After you installed the ethernet card and installed the software drivers for it, did you go into the Device Manager and confirm that the card is recognized and working properly?

If all is okay there, make sure the cable modem is connected properly to the ethernet card with CAT 5/6 cable and that the modem has power. Unplug the cable modem and leave it without power for a minute or two, then plug it back in. Once the modem has reset and the lights are flashing properly, turn on the computer.

You cannot just connect the cable modem to the computer and expect to have a good connection. You have to power the modem off and on and let it reset, and then restart the computer.


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah it has nothing to do with the connection. All the lights are flashing properly. The light on the ethernet card in back of the computer is flashing and the cable modem shows activity with the light flashing a mile a minute so i know it's not the cable modem itself.

After you installed the ethernet card and installed the software drivers for it, did you go into the Device Manager and confirm that the card is recognized and working properly?

If all is okay there, make sure the cable modem is connected properly to the ethernet card with CAT 5/6 cable and that the modem has power. Unplug the cable modem and leave it without power for a minute or two, then plug it back in. Once the modem has reset and the lights are flashing properly, turn on the computer.

You cannot just connect the cable modem to the computer and expect to have a good connection. You have to power the modem off and on and let it reset, and then restart the computer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Smokey212 (Jun 15, 2004)

ya also might check and see if you have to set the TCP/IP properties or if it is supposed to obtain the IP address automatically.

Go to Control Panel->Network, double click and scroll down to TCP/IP properties for the network card installed in the machine, highlight the TCP/IP and click on the properties button. if it is set to a static IP and the ISP is using dynamic IP addressing won't work. Conversely, if you have to define a static IP, gateway, and DNS servers and the properties are set to dynamic IP, won't work. Check any paperwork given to you by ISP.

remember you have to reboot a lot...


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

goto device manager & see if there's any issues.


----------

